# Input from all you SCROG guys.



## HowzerMD (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a SCROG in the works for next round. A 1000w ballast is collecting dust and I was thinking of using it for this project. I have a garden footprint of 2'x4' . My experience tells me 125 watts per square foot would end up being a waste but I think a Screen of Green could utilize the light. What do you SCROG folks think?


----------



## motoracer110 (Aug 21, 2010)

yes scrog would be your best bet, but the 1000w in a 2'x4' is a bit much heat issues are going to be the main problem. if you are going to use the energy for a 1000w why not grow an area of 6'x6' and get your moneys worth out of it?


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 21, 2010)

motoracer110 said:


> yes scrog would be your best bet, but the 1000w in a 2'x4' is a bit much heat issues are going to be the main problem. if you are going to use the energy for a 1000w why not grow an area of 6'x6' and get your moneys worth out of it?


Heat would not be an issue. I've got what I need to move as much air as I have to.And the means to get anything else I'll need. 6x6 isn't doable for the time being so it's smaller projects til I can do more.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 21, 2010)

BUMP. No one else has anything to say on this? I'm looking for some input as to whether or not 125 watts per square foot on a SCROG would be over-kill.


----------



## upthearsenal (Aug 21, 2010)

i think it's fair to say that 2x4 is too small as far as efficiency. yet if you truly have no other option then do it, and since heat isn't an issue you'll have a great grow

edit: overkill, yes definitely, but either way if it's your only option...


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 23, 2010)

I have plenty of options. I'm just a " go big or go home" guy.


----------

